# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikenne

## raidekaupunki

HELSINGIN  NIEMEN  LÄHIJOUKKOLIIKENNE

  Olen nähnyt mielenkiintoisia ehdotuksia Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikennereitistön kehittämiseksi.  Mutta ne hukkuvat helposti viestimassoihin, enkä nyt enää löytänyt niitä. 
  Tarvitaan siis oma keskustelupalsta, jossa keskitytään suunnittelemaan Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikennereitistöä.
  Voi olla, että jotkut erityiskohteet (esim. Pasilan solmu) tarvitsevat omat keskustelupalstansa. 
  Mutta runkolinjojen pohdinta pitäisi säilyä Seututason joukkoliikenne Helsingin niemellä ja sen lähiympäristössä keskustelupalstalla, koska Helsingin niemen runkolinjojen tehtävä on yhdistää Helsingin niemi Espooseen, Pohjois  Helsinkiin (ja Vantaaseen) sekä Koillis  Helsinkiin. 

  Helsingin niemi muodostaa sopivan alueen lähijoukkoliikennealueeksi, koska sillä on luonnolliset rajat niemimäisyytensä takia ja se on sopivan kokoinen lähijoukkoliikennealueeksi. Helsingin niemellä on myös riittävä väestöpohja jopa pitkälle meneviin palveluihin. 
  Tässä lisää (Lainaan itseäni):

Helsingin niemi saadaan 6 km x 6 km:n neliön sisään. Silloin Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikennealue sisältää Helsingin kantakaupungin ilman pohjoista kantakaupunkia.  Silloin todennäköisesti enintään 7,5 km:llä pääsee teitä pitkin Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikennealueen nurkasta nurkkaan.  7,5 km:n päähän ehtii puolessa tunnissa 15 km/h linjanopeudella. 

Koko Helsingin kantakaupunki ilman pohjoista kantakaupunkia sekä ilman saarikaupunginosia sisältää 146703 asukasta ja 25,29 km². Asukastiheys on 5801 as/km2.

----------


## Renne

Helsingin Sanomien kuukausiliitteessä oli tänään pieni artikkeli ja linjakartta metroliikenteestä, siitä että valittu metrostandardi oli liian raskas ja olisi ehkä pitänyt valita Munchen tyyppinen ratkaisu, kevytmetro, mikä Pariisin metron tapaan kulkisi juuri katukannen alla ja sillä olisi useampia asemia kuin mitä nykyinen metroasemanväli.

Castrenin metrosuunnitelmaa ei mainittu, mutta siis Castrenin suunnitelmahan oli kevytmetro, mikä myöhemmin korvautui raskasmetrosuunnitelmilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsingin Sanomien kuukausiliitteessä oli tänään pieni artikkeli ja linjakartta metroliikenteestä, siitä että valittu metrostandardi oli liian raskas ja olisi ehkä pitänyt valita Munchen tyyppinen ratkaisu, kevytmetro, mikä Pariisin metron tapaan kulkisi juuri katukannen alla ja sillä olisi useampia asemia kuin mitä nykyinen metroasemanväli.
> 
> Castrenin metrosuunnitelmaa ei mainittu, mutta siis Castrenin suunnitelmahan oli kevytmetro, mikä myöhemmin korvautui raskasmetrosuunnitelmilla.


Hiusten halkominen (viittaan seuraavassa näkyvään kirjoitukseeni) ei ole kovin mukava piirre, kommentoin silti tuosta luokittelusta kevyt, ei-kevyt, raskas jne. Tutustuessani parisen vuotta sitten Münchenin U-Bahniin tulin kyllä siihen käsitykseen, että järjestelmä on ihan normaali metro (saks. U-Bahn, ruots. tunnelbana). Helsingin metroon verrattuna se toki vaikuttaa keveältä, mutta tämä taas johtuu siitä, että Helsingin metrossa on selviä yhteisiä piirteitä S-Bahnin eli paikallisjunan kanssa. Niitä ovat mm. loivat kaarteet ja mäet, samoin metroksi pitkät asemavälit noin keskimäärin. Kevytmetrona pidän taas pikemminkin jotain tällaista (kuva Lausannesta, metrolinja M2).

Castrénin johtaman metrotoimikunnan suunnittelema metro oli aika erikoinen kompromissi. Siihen oli ymmärtääkseni haettu vaikutteita etenkin Tukholmasta (käytännössä Tunnelbana 1) ja Oslosta (osaksi suunnitelmat, osaksi läntiset esikaupunkiradat, jotka on niistä ajoista paljon myöhemmin liitetty osaksi sikäläistä metroa). Ajatusleikkinä voisi kai esittää, että mikäli Castrénin työryhmän suunnittelema metro olisi toteutunut, jokin Helsingin seudun metroasemista voisi vallan hyvin näyttää suunnilleen tällaiselta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ajatusleikkinä voisi kai esittää, että mikäli Castrénin työryhmän suunnittelema metro olisi toteutunut, jokin Helsingin seudun metroasemista voisi vallan hyvin näyttää suunnilleen tällaiselta.


Ei paha, varmasti nykyistä halvempi. Mutta tuommoisella ratkaisullahan on nimikin: Lähijuna. Minusta metrossa olisi saanut olla tasoristeyksiä siellä, missä ne olisivat olleet selvästi edullisempi ratkaisu kuin eritaso sekä liikenne ei ole vilkasta. Esimerkiksi tähän ja tähän kevyen liikenteen tasoristeys. Metron jatkaminen Vuosaaren satamaan edellyttää yhtä ainakin yhtä tasoristeystä, jollei haluta tunnelia.

----------


## hylje

Metron varressa Sörnäisistä itään on ehkä kaksi katua jotka kannattaisi liikennemäärältään olla eritasossa metroon nähden. Muut kadut voivat olla radan kanssa tasossa liikennevalo-ohjatusti asemien yhteydessä ilman, että turvallisuus oleellisesti kärsii. Junat kun ajavat hiljaa niissä kohti jo valmiiksi jos jotain sattuu, ja jatkuva 4-8min vuoroväli estää järjestelmällistä välinpitämättömyyttä ("ei sieltä kuitenkaan mitää tule") tehokkaasti.

Mutta koska joukkoliikenne ei ole ensisijainen liikennetapa Helsingissä, tätä ei voida hyväksyä. Ei olla ennen viimeistä kymmentä vuotta hyväksytty edes pieniä raitioliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksia. Autoilun pitää olla nopeaa ja helppoa, kalliin tai  hitaan joukkoliikenteen sallimana.

----------


## Albert

> Metron jatkaminen Vuosaaren satamaan edellyttää yhtä ainakin yhtä tasoristeystä, jollei haluta tunnelia.


Selvyyden vuoksi: Vuosaaren aseman ja Vuosaaren sataman välille on rakenteilla yhdysraide. Se ei ole varsinaista  metrorataa (ei virtakiskoa, dieselkalustolla vedetään), ja mitä olen paikan päällä nähnyt, niin yksi tasoristeys siihen tullee Satamakaaren poikki.

----------


## Renne

Tuskin Äkkijyrkkää turhaan häädettiin. Tiesi kertoa, että 15 vuoden päästä metroa jatketaan ja rakennetaan asuintaloja. Kai sinne jotain muutakin saatetaan rakentaa, mutta aika runsaasti saisi olla työpaikkoja että vain niiden takia metroasema. Isot osat Uutelaa jätetään tietenkin puistoalueeksi.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Helsingin niemi saadaan 6 km x 6 km:n neliön sisään. Silloin Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikennealue sisältää Helsingin kantakaupungin ilman pohjoista kantakaupunkia.  Silloin todennäköisesti enintään 7,5 km:llä pääsee teitä pitkin Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikennealueen nurkasta nurkkaan.  7,5 km:n päähän ehtii puolessa tunnissa 15 km/h linjanopeudella. 
> 
> Koko Helsingin kantakaupunki ilman pohjoista kantakaupunkia sekä ilman saarikaupunginosia sisältää 146703 asukasta ja 25,29 km². Asukastiheys on 5801 as/km2.


Ihan väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi, voisitko tarkentaa, täsmälleen mitä aluetta tarkoitat. Kantakaupungin olemuskesta ja alueesta kun on kovin eriäviä näkemyksiä (oma panokseni aiheeseen tässä).

Ymmärsinkö oikein, että tarkoitat nyt niemellä siis Hesperiankadun eteläpuolista manner-Helsinkiä? Siis Etu-töölö, Kluuvi, Kruunuhaka, ja kaikki niistä etelään. Katajanokka ehkä mukana, vaikka onkin kanavalla saareksi kaivettu.

----------


## raidekaupunki

Otin Helsingin kantakaupungin alueen Wikipedian Helsingin kantakaupunki -artikkelista. Se puolestaan käyttää Helsingin aluejakoa, joka oli käytössä 1960 -luvulta vuoteen 1984. 
  Siinä kantakaupunki jaetaan osa-alueisiin, jotka ovat keskusta, eteläinen kantakaupunki, läntinen kantakaupunki, itäinen kantakaupunki ja pohjoinen kantakaupunki. 

  Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikennealueessa ei ole mukana saaria, koska niihin matka-aika pitenee helposti paljon (vrt. Suomenlinna tai Mustikkamaa). Sen sijaan Katajanokka mukana, koska kapean kanavan yli pääsee nopeasti.
  Löysin tiedot vain kaupunginosan tarkkuudella, joten tilastotiedoissa on jonkinverran mukana  ylimääräisiä saaria. 

  Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikennealueen sisältämät pohjoisimmat kaupunginosat ovat: Meilahti, Ruskeasuo, Pasila, Vallila ja Hermanni. - Näin saadaan maantieteellisesti luonteva lähijoukkoliikennealue.

  Tätä ratkaisua voidaan arvostella siitä, että Pasila jää lähijoukkoliikennealueen reunalle, vaikka siitä saisi helposti keskusalueen liikenteen kannalta, jos saadaan raideyhteys Pasilan ja Kalasataman välille. - Mutta niemimäisyys määrittää Helsingin lähijoukkoliikennealueen muodon ja pitkälti myös koon. 

    -  -  -

  Pasilan saa keskukseksi kolmiapilamallilla, joka on (eräs) konkreettinen toteutustapa Helsingin niemen hitaan seutuliikenteen alueelle. Alue koostuu kolmesta lähijoukkoliikenteen alueesta: Helsingin niemi, Luoteis - Helsinki ja Keski - Helsinki. 

  Pasilassa on jo virastokeskus ja Meilahdessa on sairaalakeskus. - Etelä - Haaga - Pasila - Sörnäinen -linjalle voitaisiin siirtää Helsingin hallintoa.

  Mutta 'Pasila keskukseksi' -ajattelu on utopiaa, niin kauan kuin VR:llä ja Helsingin kaupungilla on erilliset raideliikennejärjestelmät.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta 'Pasila keskukseksi' -ajattelu on utopiaa, niin kauan kuin VR:llä ja Helsingin kaupungilla on erilliset raideliikennejärjestelmät.


Mikä on syy-seuraussuhde tämän väitteen takana? Ei hyvin järjestetyssä systeemissä eri linjojen liikennettä tule sotkea keskenään. Näin ollen eri linjojen ei tarvitse olla yhteensopivia.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mikä on syy-seuraussuhde tämän väitteen takana? Ei hyvin järjestetyssä systeemissä eri linjojen liikennettä tule sotkea keskenään. Näin ollen eri linjojen ei tarvitse olla yhteensopivia.


Itse kyllä ymmärrän hyvin tuon Raidekaupungin näkemyksen. Ei kyse ole niinkän teknisestä yhteensopivuudesta, kuin virastojen ja yhtiöiden välisen yhteistoiminnan kankeudesta. Tietysti sen voi ainakin periaatteessa ratkaista monella tavoin. Vaikka ihan vaan hyvällä tahdolla. Käytännössä vaan hyvä tahto ei riitä. Lähiliikenteen hoito ja asemien järjestelyt pitäisi saada yhden katon alle.

Noin anekdoottina aiheesta: Jos VR haluaisi tehostaa pyöräliityntää Pasilaan sillä, että pyöräparkista siivotaan romut pois, sen pitä pyytää tätä RHK:lta, joka esittää virka-apupyynnön Helsingin kaupungille. Joka kerta erikseen. Näin toimenpiteestä, jonka pitäisi olla yksinkertainen säännöllinen rutiini, tuleekin raskas, hidas ja kallis.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:21 ----------




> Helsingin niemen lähijoukkoliikennealueen sisältämät pohjoisimmat kaupunginosat ovat: Meilahti, Ruskeasuo, Pasila, Vallila ja Hermanni. - Näin saadaan maantieteellisesti luonteva lähijoukkoliikennealue.


Kiitos tarkennuksesta, olin ymmärtänyt väärin. Kaupungin papereissa kun "Helsingin niemi" yleensä tarkoittaa Hesperiankadun ja Töölönlahden/Eläintarhanlahden eteläpuolista osaa. Esim. liikennelaskennoissa "Niemen raja" kulkee tuossa. Vaikka tosiaan niemen voi kartasta katsomalla mieltää rajautuvan hyvin myös suunnilleen Hakamäentien tasolle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:27 ----------

Itse aiheeseen vielä sen verran, että kantakaupungin lähijoukkoliikenteen voi käytännössä jakaa suunnilleen kolmeen erilaiseen osaan

Keskustaan kauempaa tulevat säteittäislinjat (seututason joukkoliikenne käyttämässäsi uusterminologiassa) palvelevat itäistä ja läntistä kantakaupunkia, oli kyseessä sitten metro, juna, ratikka tai bussi. Niiden palvelu on  sen verran kattavaa, että se tyydyttää suuren osan noiden alueiden joukkoliikennetarpeista. Helpoin tapa palvella pääreiteistä sivussa olevia alueita on laittaa jokin säteittäislinja menemään muuta reittiä kuin pääkatua (esim. Topeliuksenkadun bussit).Eteläisen kantakaupungin linjasto on ihan oma kysymyksensä. Siellä ei ole läpi kulkevaa joukkoliikennettä, joten kaikki alueet pitää palvella varta vasten niille kulkevilla linjoilla. Käytännössä lähinnä keskustan läpi kulkevilla ratikkaheilureilla (ja kolmosella).Itäisen ja läntisen kantakaupungin poikittaislinjasto. Käytännössä ratikat 8, 3 ja 7, sekä Pasilan kautta kulkevat poikittaisbussit. Jälkimmäisten kohdalla huomaa, miten se, kuinka pidemmän matkan linjoja käytetään runsaasti lähipalveluun, on hiukan hankalaa. Mutta siitä on jo oma keskustelunsa.

Tuosta lähijoukkoliikennealueen käsitteestä sen verran, että eivät ihmisten (lähi)liikkumistarpeet rajaudu siististi alueiden mukaan. Esim. Munkkiniemestä on lähiliikennettä Munkkivuoren ostarille, mutta myös Meilahteen päin. Tai Vallilasta Arabiaan, eikä vain Kallion suuntaan. Lähiliikenteen tarve on jatkuva mattojoka suuntaan, ja riippuu lähinnä väestön (ja työpaikkojen) tiheydestä.

----------


## JE

> Hiusten halkominen (viittaan seuraavassa näkyvään kirjoitukseeni) ei ole kovin mukava piirre, kommentoin silti tuosta luokittelusta kevyt, ei-kevyt, raskas jne. Tutustuessani parisen vuotta sitten Münchenin U-Bahniin tulin kyllä siihen käsitykseen, että järjestelmä on ihan normaali metro (saks. U-Bahn, ruots. tunnelbana).


Minusta tuntuu että Müncheniin tosiasiassa rakennettu metro ja Münchenin alkuperäiset metrosuunnitelmat olivat jutussa ristissä. Münchenin metrolla on samantapainen syntyhistoria kuin Helsinginkin metrolla, eli alun alkaen suunniteltiin raitiovaunukalustolla liikennöitävää esimetroa, joka vähitellen kehittyisi täysmetron suuntaan, mutta myöhemmin nämä suunnitelmat haudattiin raskasmetrosuunnitelman tieltä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta tuntuu että Müncheniin tosiasiassa rakennettu metro ja Münchenin alkuperäiset metrosuunnitelmat olivat jutussa ristissä. Münchenin metrolla on samantapainen syntyhistoria kuin Helsinginkin metrolla, eli alun alkaen suunniteltiin raitiovaunukalustolla liikennöitävää esimetroa, joka vähitellen kehittyisi täysmetron suuntaan, mutta myöhemmin nämä suunnitelmat haudattiin raskasmetrosuunnitelman tieltä.


Minulla on sellaine käsitys että Münchenille v 1972 myönnetyt kesäolympialaiset sinetöi sen että metrosta tuli raskas, ja siihen ei raitiovaunuja sekoitettu mukaan. Sitten olen lukenut jossain että jonkinlaista metrotunnelia oli ehditty alkaa rakentaa jo ennen 2. maailmansotaa, mutta työt jäivät pitkäksi aikaa kesken, mutta että niitä sitten päätettiin jatkaa kun se varsinainen metropäätös tehtiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Ilman muuta. Raitioteiden lakkautusta puolestaan suunniteltiin kaupungissa aivan vakavasti 1980-luvun puoliväliin saakka. Se, että missään vaiheessa sitä edeltävänä aikana lakkautusta ei viety maaliin johtui kuitenkin ainakin osaksi aiempien esimetrosuunnitelmien innoittamana tehdyistä vaunuhankinnoista.

----------

